
Cochlear unveils hearing implants that work directly with Apple's iPhone - guimarin
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-cochlear-idUSKBN1AB1SI
======
guimarin
This seems like such a small thing right now. Looking forward to the
interconnectedness of people and machines, this is going to be a watershed
event for a lot of people. Cochlear implants are in 10s of thousands of people
today, and being able to directly connect them and other hearing aids to
mobile supercomputers is a huge huge step. I cannot even imagine what new
interaction modalities emerge as a result of this.

